# 4 Month bulk + 6 week cut? | First bulk!



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

Starting my first bulk this week, had originally planned to start in early February but a chest infection from the 16th until now has had me out of the gym for nearly two weeks  so I'm going to be weaker than ever going back into the gym. However I aim to stick with the bulk until end of June, as I have a holiday in the last week of July/beginning of August and would like to be a reasonable bf % by then. Here are my current stats:

Age: 19

Height: 6ft 2

Weight: 76kg

Estimated body fat: 14/15%

(I'll attach photos in the morning)

I cut down from 107kg to 75/76kg and badly in need of some muscle, at 6ft 2 I'm starting to look `lean` but still with belly fat and I'm not prepared to go any lower in case I look daft haha..

I'm following All Pro's beginner routine, which looks something like this:

"A Simple beginner's Routine

You will do 3 work outs per week on non consecutive days. The first work out is your heavy work out. The second work out is your medium work out, use 10% less weight for your work sets. The final work out for the week is your lite work out, use 20% less weight.

Do a lite warm up with 1/4 of your work sets weight. Do a medium warm up with 1/2 of your work sets weight. Do 2 work sets with the same weight. Choose a starting weight and start light.

These are the seven exercises you will be starting with.

Squats

Bench Presses

Bent-Over Rows

Overhead Barbell Presses

Stiff-Legged Deadlifts

Barbell Curls

Calf Raises

You will be running this program on a five week cycle as follows:

The first week do all 4 sets for 8 reps.

The second week do all 4 sets for 9 reps.

The third week do all 4 sets for 10 reps.

The fourth week do all 4 sets for 11 reps.

The fifth week do all 4 sets for 12 reps.

If you got all of the required reps on the fifth week then increase the weight by 10% and

repeat the cycle. If you didn't get all of the reps on the fifth week then repeat the cycle with the same weight. You shouldn't need more than one minute rest between the warm up sets and you shouldn't need more than one minute thirty seconds between the work sets."

It has had promising results and seems like the kind of thing I need to introduce me to lifting with free weights and getting my form in check.

My bulking diet will be around 2500 kcal, which is just over a 250 cal surplus hopefully resulting in minimal fat gain along with steady state cardio for 40 minutes 2/3 times per week. Aiming for Protein - 170g, Fat - 80g and rest with carbs/protein/fats. I'm still working out the crooks, but any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Not enough calories.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Calories need to be 3500+ and protein 300+


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

go about 500 above maintenance mate.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Really? I calculated my TDEE to be around 2250 cals, I'm a student so bar weights/cardio spend a lot of my time at a desk/on my **** :lol: therefore I put my activity level at sedentary.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> Really? I calculated my TDEE to be around 2250 cals, I'm a student so bar weights/cardio spend a lot of my time at a desk/on my **** :lol: therefore I put my activity level at sedentary.


I'm 20, I am naturally thin and usual stay quite lean. I don't bulk unless I stick religiously to 3000+ cals and normally that isn't enough to stack on the weight at a good gain, 3500 was sweet spot for me


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheers guys, any other input? This month I've gained just over 2 lbs, so I am counting my cals fairly accurately, but I'll try upping my surplus to 500 and see, isn't the maximum muscle the body can put on in a month natty something like 2lbs?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If he's doing this naturally he doesn't need to be eating 1000+ cals a day over his maintenance.

As has been said, somewhere between 250 and 500 a day should be about right, especially if he's just lost so much weight.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dux said:


> If he's doing this naturally he doesn't need to be eating 1000+ cals a day over his maintenance.
> 
> As has been said, somewhere between 250 and 500 a day should be about right, especially if he's just lost so much weight.


Cheers mate, that's what I thought. If I ate 1000+ cals over maintenance I'd blow up in no time! If I can gain between 2/3 lbs a month then I think that'l keep me lean-ish all the way through if its a 50/50 split between muscle/fat. I'll be keeping workouts consistent and cardio 3 times a week. Going down to Devon in the end of July and want to have built up some by then.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Dux said:


> If he's doing this naturally he doesn't need to be eating 1000+ cals a day over his maintenance.
> 
> As has been said, somewhere between 250 and 500 a day should be about right, especially if he's just lost so much weight.


Doesnt work for me, but everyone's different


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Doesnt work for me, but everyone's different


Well yeah, but you've already said you're naturally quite thin and stay lean, this guy has just lost a load of weight so will be more likely to pile weight back on quite easily.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheers for the information guys, currently bulking between 250/500 cals and seems to be going well. Getting in 1g protein per 1lb of bodyweight, but thinking of upping that to 1.5g so I get around 250g protein in total. Seem to be gaining a steady 0.5/0.75lbs per week so it's going as planned. Hopefully if I stop in mid June I won't lose everything I've gained  .


----------

